# Favorite Michigan Dry Fly Rod???



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

What is your favorite all around, go to dry fly rod for fishing in Michigan.

Mine was a Sage SP 590-2. I foolishly sold it 10 years ago to buy a Winston 486-3 IM6.

I then had a 690-3 SP that was almost as good til it broke and had to be replaced with a comparable SLT that just isn't the same.

I've tried T & T Paradigm 4 weights, Winston IM6/WT's but still pine for the sweet, sweet, near effortless action of that Sage SP.

Which is your favorite dry fly rod?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Sage #4 SLT. This is one fine dry fly rod. Also my custom made cane dry fly rod...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Scott G2 9' 4wt


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

i love my sage xp 590. i will cry the day i break this rod.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Though it hasn't been used in far too long, my old Winston TMF 8', 4 weight IM-6 is pure heaven to use. Drop-dead beautiful too. You Sage guys probably never heard of downlocking reel seats but they're nice... real nice. 










Lately my magic wand of choice in typical Michigan-sized trout streams is an 8.5', 4 wt Winston BIIx. It is the bomb for working near and far. Tons of usable range and as light as a feather.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

7' 6" 3 wt fiberglass rod from Shelbyville Rod Co.


----------



## Sparky39 (Sep 6, 2006)

Winston WT 8'-4wt TMF (Tom Morgan Favorite). Unfortunately, mine is a newer uplocker.  If there is a little more wind, I usually go to my Winston BIIx 8'-4wt.


----------



## araitim (May 12, 2011)

Allen Fly Co's NANO Ti #5 9ft


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

8 1/2 foot 4 wt custom made from a guy in valparaiso Ind. can't remember his name now.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine is a Pickard 7ft 9 inch 5wt Bamboo. So nice...and Made in Michigan!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

3wt low-mid flex Orvis T3. They don't make them anymore. I actually like it better than my Boos' or old glass sticks. Another very good one is a very soft 4 wt Berkley Bionix I got back around 1980 when graphite was first becoming readily available.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Powell DF 70-1, 7 foot rod for 4-5 weight lines, I have had for several years. Got it from a friend on a trade. I fish a lot of small streams and this rod is just the ticket for me with a 4 weight double taper floating line. Roll casts nicely too. In fact it is by the front door ready to go up north with the rest of my gear this weekend for a little trout fishing with my son.


----------



## leakywaders (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the first bamboo fly rod that I built. It offers everything that I look for in a dry fly rod. It was based on a Paul Young Driggs River rod. 7'2" with a parabolic taper. Slow and steady. Since then I have built about a dozen more, but I can't get past using this on when the hatch is on.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

8'6" 4 IM6 Winston with the down locking seat. It was my first upgrade from a beginner setup and I really learned to cast on that rod. My current dry fly rod is a BIIx 5 wt. Close, but not quite. I think I would really like a TMF.


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

An 8ft 6wt Curt Gowdy signature Berkley Parametric. Of course I mainly fish after dark with big flys.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Winston BIIX 8'6 4wt


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

I have several favorites that I use intermittently: 8 1/2 ft Scott G2 4 wt and 8 1/2 ft Winston WT 5 wt (JWF). I also bought a new one to try this year - the new Scott F2 fiberglass 4 wt.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

6wt glx because If I am using it the hex are on!


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

T.m.f


----------

